# MMA Forum Description



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2002)

Y'all know this stuff better than me, so, please write up a good description we can use to, well, describe this forum. 

This post will be replaced later with the finalized description.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2003)

Please, consider starting a thread to discuss this!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

